#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-29
<Ubuntubruger6> uha ipad på irc
<maveas> iPad? Please
<maveas> Kun sejt hvis han/hun har installeret Ubuntu på xD
<maveas> Damm. Jeg er og bliver en tard til at sætte MTA'ere op..
<maveas> Er vi enige om at jeg ikke behøver at rode med MX records etc. for blot at benytte smtp til at sende emails "ud af huset"?
<maveas> Og at postfix mere eller mindre meget gerne skulle virke fra standard af i Ubuntu til dette formål?
<lars_t_h> maveas, ja
<lars_t_h>  igen roden med mx records - det er kun hvis nogen skal kunne sende mails til dig, og lave reverse dns
<lars_t_h> det med postfix ved jeg ikke - du slippert sikkert ikke for skrive en eller konfigurationsfil(er)
<lars_t_h> maveas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix , http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html , PostFix Howtos and FAQs: http://www.postfix.org/docs.html
<lars_t_h> så skulle der være nok at læse på ;)
<maveas> Ja tak, dem kan jeg finde selv ;)
<lars_t_h> ja, self
<maveas> Men lige meget hvor meget jeg læser så, virkelig, forbliver jeg en tard på det område
<maveas> Tror bare jeg kigger lidt på PostfixBasicSetup..
<maveas> Et diagram kan jo altid hjælpe lidt :b
<maveas> Good
<maveas> God*
<maveas> Det er lige før at jeg skal ud i noget "Mail systems for Dummies"
<lars_t_h> maveas, nogle gange er det godt at tage hjem og sove på det hvis man er træt
<soren> maveas: Hvad er problemet?
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-30
<Ubuntubruger9> driver til trendnet tew-648ub?
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-01
<Futte>  /msg NickServ identify Futtefar
<Futte>  /msg NickServ identify Futtefar
<Futte> msg NickServ identify Futtefar
<Futte>  /msg NickServ identify futtefar
<soren> Futte: Jeg vil nok anbefale, at du skifter din kode snarest.
<Futte> søren: ok takker
<Ubuntubruger6> Hvordan kan papirkurven genindlæs?
<Ubuntubruger3> hvordan kan man papirkurven genindlæs?
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-02
<Kvik_sverige> ?spørgsmål jeg har bestilet en acer one 752 fra mit arbejde, og det er en 11.6" skærm den kommer med windows 7 hp x64bit, den har 2 gb ram vil i køre ubuntu netbok mix eller den alm ubuntu eller 64 bit versionen
<jarlen> Nok Netbook med den skærmstørrelse
<Kvik_sverige> Hvis man køre med linux, hvordan updater man så bios hvis det er en bat fil?
<AJenbo> Kvik_sverige, du skal enten lave en boot disk med dos, eller bruge flashrom
<AJenbo> brug dog kun flashrom hvis du IKKE er ved en bærbar computer
<AJenbo> http://www.bootdisk.com/
<Kvik_sverige> Er på vej ind for og se det
<AJenbo> http://s93616405.onlinehome.us/bootdisk/drdflash.zip
<AJenbo> hvis det bliver forlanghåret fordig kan du sende mig din bios file så laver jeg en iso du kan brænde.
<AJenbo> Kan også sende dig en opdateret bios chip med posten men så skal du selv skifte den på bundt kortet :o
<Kvik_sverige> AJenbo, jeg har service guiden til min laptop men vil sku ikke åbne den
<AJenbo> :)
<AJenbo> hvis det er en laptop er det læsten også altid lodet fast
<maveas> ?spørgsmål Jeg har problemer med at load/save iptables efter start/genstart/sluk.. Benytter standard metode #2 som beskrevet i https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<maveas> Jeg har brugt denne metode i lang tid og det har altid virket, men ikke nu. Benytter 10.10.. Kan simpelthen ikke regne den ud
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-03
<kristian-aalborg> nogen hjemme?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er ved at forsøge mig med en 10.4 installation på den gamle Thinkpad, da kernel her skulle understøtte mit pcmcia-wifi
<root> Hejsa,
<Notroot> ?spørgsmål: Jeg har Ubuntu installeret (på en stor partition) og vil gerne splitte denne og installere Windows XP på den anden del. Er det muligt?
<Yodax> exit
<nuxius_> Hejsa,
<nuxius_> clear
<nuxius_> wc
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-04
<Ubuntubruger6> Spørgsmål: Jeg installerede Ubuntu på en ældre HP nc6000 og det kørte fint i nogle dage. Så foreslog Ubuntu at opdatere med 19 tilføjelser, som jeg accepterede. Derefter skulle jeg genstarte og siden har den ikke villet starte. Jeg får HP opstartsbilledet og 2 hurtige skærmbillede skift, som jeg ikke kan nå at læse.
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg har brændt en ny cd med Ubuntu 10 og forsøgt at starte fra den men samme resultat. Nogle forslag?
<askhl_> Ubuntubruger6, er du sikker på at den forsøger at starte fra cd'en i det sidste tilfælde?
<askhl_> (Altså kunne det tænkes at den stadig tror den skal starte fra disken?)
<Ubuntubruger6> Ja, jeg har rettet opsætningen så den starter på CD´en
<askhl_> Okay.  Det lyder særdeles mærkeligt, da opstarts-cdøen ikke kan vide at den installerede udgave påvirkes af en fejl
<askhl_> Men o.k. - spørgsmålet er om live-cd'en automatisk starter noget grafisk op.  Det er muligt at den alternative installations-cd kan bruges til at omgå problemet, da den tillader at man ændrer grafikindstillinger
<askhl_> Jeg aner bare ikke hvordan den oprindelige installation og efterfølgende brug kunne undgå det samme problem
<Ubuntubruger6> Hvad er den alternative installations-cd? En jeg kan downloade?
<askhl_> Ja, også kendt som "alternate install cd"
<askhl_> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<askhl_> Som sagt, jeg kan ikke forstå hvad der efterfølgende fik fejl til at opstå, men i hvertfald er der sandsynlighed for at den mere simple installationsproces kan gennemføres, da man kan ændre grafikopsætningen
<jarlen> ?spørgsmål er det muligt at lave en search and replace på en mængde text-filer på en gang via terminalen, f.eks. med sed?
<jarlen> Jeg har en bunke .tex-filer hvor jeg skal have rettet nogle bogstaver til stort alle steder det forekommer.
<TLE> jarlen: hejsa
<TLE> du kan lave søg og erstat med sed: sed -i 's/Erstatdette/Meddette/g' fil
<TLE> og du kan så bruge en forløkke til gøre det på alle dine tes filer:
<TLE> for file in *.tex;do sed -i 's/Erstatdette/Meddette/g' $file;done
<TLE> men lav lige en sikkerhedskopi inden ;)
<cromag> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/689495/upper-to-lower-case-using-sed måske
<jarlen> TLE: hvad med sed -i 's/Dette/MedDette/g' *.tex ?
<askhl_> jarlen, er det tilfældigvis noget med at Figure og Chapter skal med stort på engelsk?
 * askhl_ nikker genkendende i så fald
<TLE> jarlen: ved ikke om man kan kalde sed på flere filer, bliver nødt til at smutte, håber du får det til at due
<jarlen> askhl_: Nej vi skulle bare blive enige om vi skrev Last.fm eller Last.FM
<jarlen> og det blev vi lidt sent :P
<askhl_> okay :)
<maveas> Aften
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-05
<kristian-aalborg> aften
<kristian-aalborg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har et dwl-610 kort og har lige smidt 10.4 på den computer, hvor det skal bruges
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kan dog stadig ikke få hul igennem
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, er rt610pci driveren inde? kør: lsmod | grep rt610pci
<lars_t_h> giver den et reultat er den indlæst
<kristian-aalborg> jep
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har prøvet med den slået til og fra
<lars_t_h> hvad giver iwconfig
<kristian-aalborg> lo no wireless extensions
<lars_t_h> du skal lige give den et interface også kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> eth0 det samme
<lars_t_h> det kan du se med ifconfig
<lars_t_h> lo er loopback interfacet og det er selvklart ikke wireless
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<lars_t_h> eth0 er dit kablede, og der er heller ikke noget wireless på
<kristian-aalborg> nej... den ser tilsyneladende slet ikke kortet...
<kristian-aalborg> men det blinker alt hvad man kunne ønske sig
<kristian-aalborg> to sek, genstarter lige boksen
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kan lige nævne, at jeg kører med wicd
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: så er jeg der
<kristian-aalborg> nu viser ifconfig mit wifi
<kristian-aalborg> og det blinker hele tiden... sært
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, der er eksta pakker til diverse hardware
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, godt
<lars_t_h> og hvad er så dens interface navn?
<kristian-aalborg> det er dog ikke at finde i /etc/network/interfaces
<kristian-aalborg> wlan0
<lars_t_h> ok kør:
<lars_t_h> (tager lidt tid at sætte sammen9
<kristian-aalborg> np - der er en fadøl på højkant ;)
<lars_t_h> sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<lars_t_h> den skulle gerne liste accesspoint rundt omkring dig
<kristian-aalborg> det var satans
<kristian-aalborg> der kom de
<kristian-aalborg> synes, jeg har kørt den kommando 200 gange
<lars_t_h> nu kan sikkert også bruge wicd
<kristian-aalborg> hvorfor fanden virker det lige pludseligt?!
<kristian-aalborg> var det den kommando?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, genstarten kangodt have fikset det, nogle gange skal det ned og vende på kerne nivieau før det virker rigtigt
<kristian-aalborg> bizart
<kristian-aalborg> black magick
<lars_t_h> hehe, sjovt jeg er ved at skrive påe t program der hedder Vodun, som på US engelsk betyder Vodoo
<kristian-aalborg> well snarere på New Orleans-fransk?
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<lars_t_h> Øj der er mange der efterhånden skylder mig en free beer
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kan slet ikke se, hvad jeg gjorde som jeg ikke har gjort 200 gange før... har siddet med det kort i to uger, og så er det ikke engang løgn
<lars_t_h> du tager gas på mig?
<kristian-aalborg> nej... jeg har været gennem adskillige distros
<kristian-aalborg> der kan gå princip i den slags
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, vi skal lige kigge i en fil  (det tager også noget tid)
<kristian-aalborg> ok. nu finder den så ingen netværl igen
<kristian-aalborg> netværk
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har faktisk bestilt et andet kort (for en slik) i håbet om, at det samarbejder lidt bedre
<lars_t_h> prøv at køre den igen - strømstyring kan være på spil
<kristian-aalborg> iwlist wlan0 scanning
<kristian-aalborg> no scan results
<kristian-aalborg> det skal siges, at mit pcmcia wired-kort fungerer upåklageligt
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, mit WLAN kort virker perfekt - du kan lige få at vide hvad den hedder: Det er et mikro-pci-x wlan kort
<kristian-aalborg> det her er jo en gammel kasse som jeg bare leger med
<lars_t_h> men pci er pci - formfaktoren betyder ikke rigtig noget - den skulle virke lige så fint med PMCIA/PC-CARD
<kristian-aalborg> ah, på den måde
<kristian-aalborg> tror ikke, jeg har mikro-pci i en maskine fra '97 ;)
<lars_t_h> for helvede: de skriver bare 802.11 b/g/n ud for WiIFi  - ja tak jeg er ikke idiot 802.11 er _standarden_ for WLAN kommunikation
<lars_t_h> Jeg er også IT-ingeniør
<kristian-aalborg> hov hov... og så i julemåneden
<lars_t_h> det må Linux så klare
<kristian-aalborg> der er selvfølgelig den mulighed, at mit kort er defekt - det har ligget i en skuffe hos en bekendt et par år
<lars_t_h> bingo 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<lars_t_h> det får den lige lov til at pinde lidt ud hvad er for noget
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<lars_t_h> 	Subsystem: Device 1a3b:1089
<lars_t_h> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
<lars_t_h> 	Memory at febf0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
<lars_t_h> 	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3
<lars_t_h> 	Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-
<lars_t_h> 	Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00
<lars_t_h> 	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting
<lars_t_h> 	Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel
<lars_t_h> 	Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-15-17-ff-ff-24-14-12
<lars_t_h> 	Capabilities: [170] Power Budgeting <?>
<lars_t_h> 	Kernel driver in use: ath9k
<lars_t_h> 	Kernel modules: ath9k
<kristian-aalborg> hvilken kommando?
<lars_t_h> Jeg brugte:
<lars_t_h> sudo lspci -v
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/bGQc22rr
<kristian-aalborg> jeg får slet ikke så meget
<lars_t_h> du glemte sudo
<lars_t_h> men den er inde, og den hedder ikke DWL-610, men DWL-510 (linie 60)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ^
<kristian-aalborg> samme resultat med sudo foran
<kristian-aalborg> jep, chippen siger 510 - der står 610 på kortet
<kristian-aalborg> og den er død igen :(
<lars_t_h> også linie 65 (access denied)
<kristian-aalborg> den er væk når jeg kører den som sudo
<kristian-aalborg> du kan lige få den
<lars_t_h> hvis den ikke virker, men gjorde det før så har du nok et par kolde lodninger til chippen, eller nogle kortslutninger
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/mMFK6EAw
<kristian-aalborg> det håber jeg næsten
<lars_t_h> den skal også være væk når du kører den som user root
<kristian-aalborg> synes dog eventuelt jeg har set en bug med "mit kort forsvinder som vinden blæser" på denne chio
<kristian-aalborg> p
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ok :P
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er forresten ret overrasket over hvor glat en minimal ubuntu kører
<lars_t_h> nu koster de jo ikke alverden - prøv med den anden du får
<kristian-aalborg> kan ikke rigtigt blive værre ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ok kører du på server udgave uden at installere specielle ting - det nok noget af det mest skrabede man kan køre
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kører på en minimal cd
<lars_t_h> ok
<kristian-aalborg> ville egentlig have haft debian netinst, men fik en mærkelig I/O fejl
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, der er kommet nogle nye kerne versioner imellem tiden - det kunne være blevet bedre
<lars_t_h> den du har også et systemkald som kan misbruges
<kristian-aalborg> det var squeeze
<kristian-aalborg> fra 10.4?
<lars_t_h> (=læs køres uden at være root)
<lars_t_h> ja
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> men det bliver vel rettet når man opdaterer?
<lars_t_h> ja, den kom her i torsdags
<kristian-aalborg> altså, man skal fysisk sidde ved computeren, og så kan man køre noget admin uden at være root?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det er ioctl systemkaldet til device drivers
<lars_t_h> ja
<lars_t_h> social engineering er sikkert også nok
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<kristian-aalborg> pppd-dns og dns-clean bør jeg kunne slå fra da jeg ikke bruger modem...?
<lars_t_h> det erseriøst slemt at kunne få ens hardware til  at gøre ting man ikke ønsker
<lars_t_h> f.eks. skrue så højt op forklokfrekvens på en laptop at grafikkortet brænder sammen
<lars_t_h> fortsæt selv
<kristian-aalborg> ah ja
<lars_t_h> dns-clean er da fin nok, den sletter dns oplag - god hvis der går knas med dns
<kristian-aalborg> det er ski svært at finde den gyldne mellemvej - der er altid noget at udsætte
<kristian-aalborg> (på det system, man har installeret)
<lars_t_h> ja
<lars_t_h> nå, jeg vil se dyner
<lars_t_h> godnat
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-28
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej jeg vil lige se om der er nogen her
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål Jeg har lige installeret Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit alt køre fint, men der er et problem når den booer , det kan tage op til 15 minutter
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger3, og du har ikke haft det problem før du installerede ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger3> Nej før havde jeg Win 7 på der tog det almindelig tid
<MikeDK> almindelig tid? hvor lang tid er det da?
<Ubuntubruger3> Win 7 ca 2 min til den er klar
<MikeDK> og hvilke hardware har du i maskinen?
<MikeDK> cpu/ram/grafikkort
<Ubuntubruger3> CPU = Inetl Centino 2 kerner Ram 4 gb Grafik kort er jeg ikke helt sikker på, det er en bærbar Oackard Bell
<MikeDK> hhmm, har du eventuelt prøvet med en 32bit ubuntu 11.10
<Ubuntubruger3> Det er heller ikke hver gang, den gør det
<Ubuntubruger3> Nej jeg har ikke prøvet 32 bit, det er en mulighed jeg har tænkt på
<MikeDK> kasperd, men prøv eventuelt en 32bit ubuntu istedet for
<MikeDK> hov
<MikeDK> sry kasperd var ikike til dig
<Ubuntubruger3> Ja det vil jeg prøve, men jeg smider lige en tråd i forum
<MikeDK> husk at tage backup af diverse ting inden du starter, hvis altså du har nogle ting der skal gemmes
<MikeDK> lyder fornuftigt
<Ubuntubruger3> Ja
<Ubuntubruger3> Mange tak, jeg smutter igen
<MikeDK> var så lidt
<Ubuntubruger9> hey, jeg har fået mig en fitpc jeg er røget ind i lidt problemer med hardiske
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg skal installere windows og ubuntu på maskinen, dog har jeg ingen 8 GB usb ledig, dog en hardisk på 500 GB med en masse data på hvad gør jeg?
<Ubuntubruger9> hey er da nogle?
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: er du her endnu?
<Ubuntubruger9> Ja
<decibyte> bare for at skære det ud i pap for mig: der sidder en 500gb disk i maskinen?
<Ubuntubruger9> nej en 250 GB
<Ubuntubruger9> Dog skal jeg intallere windows og ubuntu på maskinen
<decibyte> okay. med en masse data på?
<Ubuntubruger9> dog har jeg ingen ledig usb eller ingen
<Ubuntubruger9> til at installere windows ?
<Ubuntubruger9> dog har jeg en hardisk på 500 GB
<Ubuntubruger9> hvad gør jeg?
<decibyte> med ledig usb mener du så en usb-stick til at installere fra?
<Ubuntubruger9> Ja
<Ubuntubruger9> Tror jeg tager ned og køber en på 8 GB
<decibyte> det nemmeste er så nok at tage ud og købe en
<Ubuntubruger9> en usb
<decibyte> ja, gør det.
<Ubuntubruger9> Dog har jeg lige et andet spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg kører med 2 skærme til daglig
<decibyte> jeg ved ikke hvordan du installerer windows fra sådan en, men det kan internettet sikkert hjælpe dig med.
<Ubuntubruger9> nu har jeg fået min fitpc, som jeg ville kører ubuntu på som server med dekstop
<Ubuntubruger9> for at fjernstyrer min ubuntu hvad gør jeg der?
<decibyte> husk at installere windows før ubuntu, for windows' bootloader vil ikke sådan bare lade dig boote ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg har noget ssh, men hvad hvis jeg ville rode med serveren direkte så skal jeg og og hibe kalber ud hele tiden
<Ubuntubruger9> ok tak for info decibyte
<decibyte> jeg forstår ikke helt hvad du mener. hvorfor skal du hive kabler ud?
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg har en stationær med 2 skærme
<decibyte> okay. men ikke nogen skærm til din fit-pc?
<Ubuntubruger9> Og hvis jeg ville styrer min fit pc fra den eneste skærm skal jeg tilslutte skærmen til fitpc"en jop
<Ubuntubruger9> nej så blir det jo for mange skærme :-)
<decibyte> ja
<Ubuntubruger9> har jeg muglighed for at skifte mellem visningerne
<decibyte> der er ikke flere indgange i skærmene? fx både vga og hdmi?
<Ubuntubruger9> hmm
<Ubuntubruger9> har du en ide til hvordan jeg kan fjern styrer dn ?
<Ubuntubruger9> på den bedste måde
<decibyte> hvis der kun er 1 indgang i skærmene skal du have fat i en slags switch til at skifte mellem flere skærminputs
<decibyte> jeg styrer min hjemmeserver udelukkende via ssh
<decibyte> har du særlig brug for at have direkte grafisk adgang til maskinen?
<Ubuntubruger9> ikke sådan rigtig men er nu indefor linux nemlig
<decibyte> okay
<decibyte> du burde sagtens kunne leve uden (undtagen særlige tilfælde hvor den fx ikke vil boote eller noget, så man er nødt til at sætte en skærm på og se hvad der sker)
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg skal formentlig have fat i en dvi til vga
<decibyte> det ved du bedre end jeg gør. men hvis der er flere indgange på din(e) skærm(e) synes jeg det lyder som en fin løsning.
<Ubuntubruger9> da er 2 udgange
<decibyte> jeg skal lige til frokost, men hvis du har flere spørgsmål er jeg tilbage om en halv times tid. eller også kan det være nogle andre herinde kan hjælpe.
<Ubuntubruger9> men så skal jeg vel hive en af dem ud
<Ubuntubruger9> for at den connecter til min stationær igen?
<Ubuntubruger9> eller findes et trick hvor man kan skifte imellem
<pixiarvai> MØDET STARTER NU !
<Ubuntubruger0> hey, nogle med erfaringe rmed installering i ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger0> ubuntu installering dirkete i windows?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-29
<Ubuntubruger4> hey er da nogle af jer der har styr php servere?
<jarlen> Ja der er. Jeg håber det besvarede dit spørgsmål.
<Ubuntubruger4> Det drejer sig om jeg ville lave en virtual hosts
<Ubuntubruger4> altså pege domæne til en bestemt mappe
<Ubuntubruger4> så den vises derfra eks
<Ubuntubruger4> eks har jeg en mappe ved navn mydomain.dk som jeg ville vise frem
<Ubuntubruger4> eks på mydomain.dk
<jarlen>  /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Ubuntubruger4> har ingen siteavailbe
<Ubuntubruger4> Kører xampp på en windows server beklager jeg siger det :-D
<Ubuntubruger4> Bare til et andet projekt dog
<Ubuntubruger4> så det vel i denne fil httpd-vhosts
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: det ved du bedre end os, nu hvor du bruger xampp, kan du nemmere se hvordan de har sat apache op.. ubuntu bruger nemlig en /etc/apache2/sites-available etc mappe til at holde styr paa det.
<Ubuntubruger4> aha
<Ubuntubruger4> det er mere hvad jeg skal skrive af kdoe
<Ubuntubruger4> kode
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: well, det er jo offtopic her. Men google xampp og virtual hosts mon ikke der saa kommer noget relevant frem
<Munksgaard> :quit
<Ubuntubruger9> bummelum, test Munksgaard
<Munksgaard> Tak
<Ubuntubruger9> Selvtak
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål jeg sidder og roder med apache, hvordan finder man enlig ud af hvor den tager udgangspunkt i /
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-30
<Ubuntubruger5> Hey, jeg skal til at opsætte nogle webservere
<Ubuntubruger5> hvad ville i anbefale server edition eller desktop og kan de det samme?
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg er meget ny indenfor Ubuntu
<OZ8AAZ> desktop - server ed. er uden grafisk brugerflade
<OZ8AAZ> det var svar til Ubuntubruger5 :)
<Ubuntubruger5> er det bare forskellen?
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg skal hoste omkring 10 hjemmeside med php
<OZ8AAZ> øøh, du skriver ny med ubuntu, men kender du ellers til Linux?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#What.27s_the_difference_between_desktop_and_server.3F
<Ubuntubruger5> nej kender intet til linux
<Ubuntubruger5> kender lidt her og der
<Ubuntubruger5> skal bare vide om en normal desktop version kan bruges som server
<OZ8AAZ> ok, så start med Desktop - det gir dig mulighed for grafiske værktøjer
<OZ8AAZ> du kan se på [dmp] 's link hvad forskellen er i de store træk, men hvis du osse skal lære noget undervejs, så er desktop-udgaven bedst
<OZ8AAZ> ellers får du bare en prompt and that's it! :)
<Ubuntubruger5> hehe
<Ubuntubruger5> men hvad med sikkerheden?
<Ubuntubruger5> med desktop?
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg skal installere den via en usb, skal jeg bare hente den og kaste den over?
<OZ8AAZ> sikkerhed er et meget vidt begreb - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW?
<OZ8AAZ> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<OZ8AAZ> se sidste link omkr. install
<OZ8AAZ> er din maskine af lidt ældre dato, så tag Ubuntu 10.04
<Ubuntubruger5> hej efter man har installeret linx
<Ubuntubruger5> hvordan kender man site SFTP kodeord og user?
<Ubuntubruger5> osv osv
<Ubuntubruger6> hi folkens..
<Ubuntubruger6> ved ikke om der er nogle kloge hoveder der kan hjælpe mig
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg har fået fiber igennem dansk kabel tv...
<Ubuntubruger6> og bestilt en fast ip..
<Ubuntubruger6> ved ikke med sikkerhed, men det er ifølge deresa support årsagen til at jeg ikke kan få mit net til at virke,
<Ubuntubruger6> bestilte fast ip igår aftes og et par timer senere var forbindelsen død
<Ubuntubruger6> support siger jeg skal indsætte ip og gateway, samt undernet maske og dns i mine indstillinger
<Ubuntubruger6> men ved ikke hvor jeg sætter det..
<Ubuntubruger6> en ven siger at når den står til dhcp burde det virke og foreslog jeg testede en live cd
<Ubuntubruger6> den gav ikke noget andet (stadig død)
<Ubuntubruger6> så nu bruger jeg min gamle udbyder til at spørge om hjælp--
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål hvad gør jeg, se ovenstående
<TLE> Du kan angive de ting i netværkshåndteringen
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg bruger engelsk ubuntu, går ud fra det er network manager?
<TLE> jep
<Ubuntubruger6> og i eth0
<Ubuntubruger6> ?
<TLE> ind under wired network connection og rediger den der er, så burde der være felter til det
<TLE> ja eth0 er den først trådede forbindelse
<Ubuntubruger6> er det så under ipv4?
<Ubuntubruger6> IPv4 settings?
<TLE> ja
<Ubuntubruger6> så skasl jeg vælge en metode
<Ubuntubruger6> manuel?
<Ubuntubruger6> skal
<TLE> ja
<TLE> det vil jeg tro
<TLE> så kan du i hvert fald angive de der ting og så må du se om det virker
<Ubuntubruger6> så ser jeg tre address og netmask, samt gate
<Ubuntubruger6> men hvor sætter jeg så dns, de sagde de også hos support?
<Ubuntubruger6> altså jeg mener jeg ser en dns, men de gav også en alternativ..
<Ubuntubruger6> er det search domain?
<Ubuntubruger6> ah jeg skal bruge komma til at seperere, tak jeg prøver..
<Ubuntubruger6> undskyld så uvindene...
<Ubuntubruger6> uvidende
<kristian-aalborg> aften
<kristian-aalborg> hvem har prøvet at smide (L)Ubuntu på en Zepto?
<jarlen> Jeg kørte Ubuntu på en Zepto i gamle dage
<jarlen> da min Zepto kørte
<jarlen> Jeg mindes nogle småproblemer med WiFi, men det var vist meget normalt med mange Linuxdistributioner på det tidspunkt, og det blev hurtigt fixet
<jarlen> nikolaj_basher: Apache kigger på /etc/apache2/sites-available
<jarlen> Der er dine virtual hosts defineret
<jarlen> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled er symbolic links til de sites der er aktiveret
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, jeg fandt ud af det gennem loggen det var fordi jeg bruger et hosting program og det tager nemlig udgangspunkt i en anden rod
<jarlen> fjollet
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, ja, men fandt da ud af det
<jarlen> Godt :-)
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, endnu en gang må man takke for logfilerne eksistens
<jarlen> Man bliver glad når man begynder at finde dem
<nikolaj_basher> ja, har faktisk ikke bruge meget tid på det før jeg begyndte at lege med server, så er de helt fantastiske
<kristian-aalborg> jarlen, hvor længe er det siden?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har tilbudt at smække Ubuntu (bliver så nok Lubuntu) på en bærbar for en, det er hans første linux
<jarlen> kristian-aalborg: Well, det var dengang Zepto fandtes, og jeg tror faktisk næsten garantien nåede at udløbe før de gik konkurs
<jarlen> 7.** så vidt jeg husker
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<kristian-aalborg> der er heldigvis sket en del med drivere/kernel siden da
<kristian-aalborg> faktisk skaber både min stationære og min bærbare sig pt med netværk :(
<kristian-aalborg> men de kører en hjemmebygget Ubuntu og en ditto Debian, så det er delvist selvforskyldt måske
<jarlen> Der er sket rigtigt meget, der var mange WiFiproblemer på det tidspunkt
<jarlen> Jeg mener også kun at det var i den første release jeg prøvede der var problemer, derfra var alt fine and dandy
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg prøver at installere ubuntu fra min pc
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg får en slags ssh agtig sort skærm frem
<Ubuntubruger1> hvor da står ubuntu@ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger1> altså man kan ssh i den
<Ubuntubruger1> Står da to run a command as administrator
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har dårligt nok installeret ubuntu endnu
<jarlen> Hvor langt er du kommet med installationen?
<kristian-aalborg> lyder som busybox for mig
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har bare sat min usb ind
<Ubuntubruger1> og så har jeg en sort menu i starten jeg kan vælge imellem
<Ubuntubruger1> test ram
<Ubuntubruger1> alt det gas der
<Ubuntubruger1> også trykker jeg kør fra usb
<Ubuntubruger1> så kører den noget og står nu stille ved en sort commando prompt som fylder hele skærmen
<Ubuntubruger1> står da welcome to ubuntu lol
<Ubuntubruger1> bortset fra lol
<jarlen> haha :D
<jarlen> Det er ikke en alternate installer du har fat i, eller sådan noget, vel? Det er den almindelige anbefalede live CD fra ubuntu.com, lagt på en USB?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> har lige hentet den fra ubuntu.com
<jarlen> og du genstarter din computer så den starter op fra USB'en og ikke i Windows, eller hvad du nu kører?
<Ubuntubruger1> ubuntu 11.10 er det
<Ubuntubruger1> den starter op med en ubuntu skærm
<Ubuntubruger1> 4 menuer tror jeg
<Ubuntubruger1> min første installation og det ender sådan her hehe
<Ubuntubruger1> skal jeg prøve med en 10.04 ?
<Ubuntubruger1> version
<Ubuntubruger1> jarlen jeg har nyt
<Ubuntubruger1> er du der
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger1, 10.4 er i hvert fald god
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har kørt den
<Ubuntubruger1> så åbner den som dekstop allerede
<Ubuntubruger1> og da ligger en fil på skrivebordet
<Ubuntubruger1> kan det passe?
<Ubuntubruger1> tror man får en prøve version i starten
<Ubuntubruger1> den skal bruges som server
<jarlen> Hvis den skal bruges som server skal du overveje serverversionen
<jarlen> Men du kommer til at vende til til terminalen
<Ubuntubruger1> ja men så prof er jeg ikke :-)
<Ubuntubruger1> er ny indenfor det hele
<Ubuntubruger1> skal jeg installerer denne her 10,04
<Ubuntubruger1> også opgraderer til den nyeste inden i ubuntu ?
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg ville nemlig gerne have den nyeste?
<jarlen> Det er ikke så svært at komme i gang når du har nogle specifikke problemer at arbejde med
<jarlen> såsom opsætning af apache, mysql osv
<Ubuntubruger1> men jeg kan vel det samme ?
<jarlen> Ja, det kræver bare flere kræfter med GUI :)
<Ubuntubruger1> for maskinen mener du vel?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja men det fint
<Ubuntubruger1> men kan jeg opgraderer?
<Ubuntubruger1> er det ikke bedst at have den nyeste ubuntu ?
<Ubuntubruger1> altså opgraderer efter jeg har installeret 10,04
<jarlen> Nej også for admin
<jarlen> kun hvis der er noget i de nyere versioner du har brug for
<jarlen> Servere har ofte mere brug for at køre stabilt, end at køre det nyeste seje
<jarlen> Du får stadig security updates på 10.04, det er det vigtigste
<Ubuntubruger1> og hvad er fordelen ved at opgraderer?
<Ubuntubruger4> nogle der ved meget om wine?
<Ubuntubruger1> det er en ubuntu 10.04.3 lts jeg er igang med at installerer
<Ubuntubruger1> da ikke noget i vejen med den vel?
<Ubuntubruger4> ikke andet ind den nok vil have dig til og opdater med det samme
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger1, jeg vil anbefale at finde native linux-programmer i stedet for wine, med mindre det ikke kan lade sig gøre
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger1, LTS betyder Long Term Support - dvs. at den bliver understøttet i rigtig lang tid - jeg vil mene, at det altid er et godt valg
<jarlen> 10.04 er LTS, den vil ikke bede dig opdatere før næste LTS
<Ubuntubruger1> du mener ubuntu bruger4 kristian
<Ubuntubruger4> helt sikkert hvad hedder wow i linux :D
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg prøver igen da dit svar ikke holder helt. jeg skal have fundet ud af hvorfor mit wine ikke fatter at min computer har fået en update, den bliver ved med og sige jeg ikke kan åbne wow efter 11.10
<kristian-aalborg> ah sorry, navnene ligner jo hinanden ;)
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger4, det jeg mente var at wine tit er noget bøvl
<kristian-aalborg> virtualbox har jeg haft mere held med, men ved ikke om det er godt til WoW
<Ubuntubruger4> jeps det er noget lort men det er den enste program der kan åbne wow :)
<Ubuntubruger4> btw hvordan er det nu jeg skifter navn her inde ?:)
<kristian-aalborg> så ville jeg have en installation af Windows til det formål
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger1, du skriver /NICK mitnavn
<kragh> mange tak:)
<kristian-aalborg> du kan også bruge et program til irc, det er nemmere i længden
<kragh> hvad hedder det ?
<kragh> og hvor finder jeg det :)
<kristian-aalborg> xchat
<kristian-aalborg> er du på Ubuntu nu?
<kragh> ja er jeg
<jarlen> Der findes maaaange, det er et spørgsmål om hvad du godt kan tænke dig at bruge
<kristian-aalborg> så bør det være installeret
<kragh> 2 se
<kragh> sek
<kristian-aalborg> ja, der er vel tusindvis af programmer
<kristian-aalborg> men xchat følger med (og er okay, bruger det selv i skrivende stund)
<kragh> i know men det skal være det og åbne wow i skal have det der er best og det der fatter mest til det formål:D
<Ubuntubruger1> det andet er nice i ubuntu
 * kristian-aalborg forestiller sig at jarlen brur irssi eller lignende ;)
<Ubuntubruger1> det med at man kan connecte til alle sociale medier fra et sted
<kristian-aalborg> kragh, tror måske WoW er lavet til Windows?
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<jarlen> kristian-aalborg: JEg kan godt lide ting der ikke går i vejen :)
<kragh> jamen jeg har spillet det her på 1000 gange :) spiller pro men spons og det gør jeg på den her :) men efter 11.10 fatter det hat af det hele :D
<kristian-aalborg> kragh, ok, det skal jeg ikke kunne udtale mig om så - har ikke spillet noget fra Wizard i over ti år
<kragh> hehe nej oki :D
<kragh> men ser på det
<kragh> og mange tak:)
<kristian-aalborg> dvsl, hvis det da var til mig :)
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, xchat følger ikke præinstalleret med i ubuntu det skal man selv installere
<Ubuntubruger1> hey guys, hvordan opsætter jeg sftp ?
<kristian-aalborg> MikeDK, sorry, så har de lavet det om
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, xchat har aldrig nogensinde fulgt med præinstalleret
<MikeDK> måske i 5.04
<MikeDK> jeg har brugt ubuntu siden 5.10 og i de releases der har været siden har xchat aldrig været præinstalleret
<kristian-aalborg> MikeDK, gnome-xchat?
<MikeDK> nope
<MikeDK> dog kan det godt være det har været præinstalleret i 5.04 som jeg skrev før
<MikeDK> tror jeg faktisk at det var
<kristian-aalborg> der brugte jeg ikke Ubuntu, så vidt jeg husker
<MikeDK> startede med 5.04 men var kun på den i 1½-2 måneder så kom der ny ubuntu version
<MikeDK> så kan ikke helt præcist huske om xchat-gnome var præinstalleret
<kristian-aalborg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareAlphabeticIndex#X
<kristian-aalborg> står her?
<kristian-aalborg> ah, det er vist bare repos
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger1: Det er en del af openssh pakken
<kragh> sååå kristian :D så er jeg tilbage :D det fatter jeg ikke en skid af det der :D
<kragh> oki nedern han er afk:D
<Ubuntubruger1> ok så jeg skal først installere openssh
<Ubuntubruger2> kan man via gedit ændre noget tekst i en fejl
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg prøver at ændre en tekst i en fil men den skriver intet?
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg kører dirkte via mapperne
<Ubuntubruger2> uden ssh
<jarlen> du skal huske at gemme
<jarlen> og have rettigheder til at skrive til filerne
<Ubuntubruger2> hvordan går jeg ind i en mappe via ssh
<jarlen> cd
<Ubuntubruger2> hvad med hvis jeg ville inde i en fil
<Ubuntubruger2> er da en liste på dansk med commands?
<jarlen> Jeg har skrevet nogle ting her http://jesperjarlskov.dk/grundl%C3%A6ggende-arbejde-med-linux-terminal/
<jarlen> og lidt her http://jesperjarlskov.dk/programmer-via-linux-terminalen/
<Ubuntubruger2> har åbnet filen
<Ubuntubruger2> hvordan gemmer jeg?
<jarlen> i gedit?
<jarlen> file -> save
<jarlen> pixiarvai: har skrevet nogle ting her http://freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=56:terminalen-den-smarte-made&catid=36:ubuntu-guide&Itemid=64
<Ubuntubruger2> hvordan åbner jeg en specifik fil med gedit
<Ubuntubruger2> skal åbne denne /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Ubuntubruger2> og ændre i denne og gemme
<Ubuntubruger2> har nemlig ændret min port til 2200
<Ubuntubruger2> men den ville ikke connecte nu
<Ubuntubruger2> nogle der ved hvorfor=?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: har du genstartet / reloaded sshd?
<Ubuntubruger2> genstartet?Å
<Ubuntubruger2> hvordan genstarter jeg
<Ubuntubruger2> dmp kan vi se på det via teameiwer?
<Ubuntubruger2> et hurtig kig?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: Nej, jeg har ikke tid. sudo service ssh reload
<Ubuntubruger2> skete ingen forskel
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: du kan stadig ikke connecte til 2200?
<Ubuntubruger2> nope
<jarlen> Har du port forwarded 2200 på din router
<Ubuntubruger2> ja
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: hvordan ser din ssh kommando ud? husker du at give den et portnummer?
<Ubuntubruger2> ja
<Ubuntubruger2> det hele virket før hmhm
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: Jo, men foer brugte du default porten.. Nu goer du ikke - saa du skal fortaelle ssh (klienten) at den skal forbinde sig til 2200 og ikke 22 som normatl
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: hvilket output giver netstat -4n|grep :2200
<Ubuntubruger2> ikke ret meget
<Ubuntubruger2> hey er da nogle af jer der ved hvordan jeg fjerner kodeord på ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger2> på maskinen
<Ubuntubruger2> altså når jeg logger ind?
<DrMcLaser> Ubuntubruger2: du mener så du automatisk logger ind uden at skulle bruge et kodeord?,
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-01
<Guest70054> god morgen.  kan man få et program der kan hente youtube musik til 11,10
<Ubuntubruger1> hey, jeg har installeret php5, og apache og alt som jeg skal
<Ubuntubruger1> når jeg trykker localhost så virker det også
<Ubuntubruger1> men men på min offentlig ip virker det ikke
<Ubuntubruger1> og også på mit domæne som peger mod min ip
<Ubuntubruger1> virker det ikke, hvad gør jeg
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: har du lavet portforwarding i din router - og ved du at det virker?
<Ubuntubruger1> 2 sek tjekker lige noget i routern
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har det her i routeren port 80 og 22 åben
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg kan godt ssh til maskinen
<Ubuntubruger1> offentligt
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: også udefra? har du firewall på der afviser connections til port 22 hvis man ikke har en bestemt ip ? (for jeg bliver afvist når jeg ssh'er til 77.243.39.130)
<Ubuntubruger1> ja også udefra
<Ubuntubruger1> sidder selv udefra nu
<Ubuntubruger1> og kan connecte til maskinen via ssh
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg taster min ip i putty og åbner og kører derud af, og det funker
<Ubuntubruger1> via ssh
<Ubuntubruger1> men webserveren svarer ikke
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: har du sat noget firewall op på din ubuntu? kan du se at apache lytter på din netkort og ikke kun localhost (prøv at taste din netkort ip adresse ind i browseren og se om den svarer det samme som ved localhost)
<Ubuntubruger1> nej den svarer ikke der?
<Ubuntubruger1> Kan du tjekke det op via ssh?
<Ubuntubruger1> Eller kan jeg
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: prøv netstat -n4l|grep :80
<Ubuntubruger1> sker intet når jeg indtaster netstat -4l`grep :80 i ssh
<Ubuntubruger1> gør det nok forkert
<Ubuntubruger1> uden kommer
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: hov, er det en pipe tegn du bruger (lodret streg | ) ?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<[dmp]> .. i kommandoen
<[dmp]> ah okay
<Ubuntubruger1> hvordan kopirer jeg noget ind i ssh
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: midter-knappen på din mus paster
<Ubuntubruger1> har ik den knap
<Ubuntubruger1> er da ikke en anden vej
<Ubuntubruger1> da var noget med shift
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: men prøv at tjekke din apache configuration og se om den er sat kun til at lykke på localhost (mener at den pr default lytter på alle netværksenheder)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: shift-insert måske?
<Ubuntubruger1> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Ubuntubruger1> kommer frem
<Ubuntubruger1> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Ubuntubruger1> but i can ssh from another network
<Ubuntubruger1> lol
<[dmp]> mm, det ser jo rigtigt nok ud
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger1: hvis du bruger putty paster du med højre museknap
<Ubuntubruger1> arh ok tak for info
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg ved ikke hvad da er galt men jeg er gået i stå i det hele
<decibyte> putty og copy/paste: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.52/htmldoc/Chapter3.html#3.1.1
<Ubuntubruger1> decibyte det virker
<Ubuntubruger1> men da er ikke hold igennem
<Ubuntubruger1> min webserver virker fint på serveren
<Ubuntubruger1> men ikke på min offentlig ip
<Ubuntubruger1> men jeg kan ssh offentlig via den ip
<Ubuntubruger1> da er noget galt et sted
<decibyte> tør du fortælle hvad adressen er til maskinen?
<Ubuntubruger1> ip?
<decibyte> ja?
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg har sendt dig den
<Ubuntubruger1> i pb
<decibyte> tak
<Ubuntubruger1> Kan du se den?
<decibyte> nix
<Ubuntubruger1> decibyte det ville være lettere hvis du connectet til mig via teamwiewer
<decibyte> jeg er ikke rigtigt klog på det her område, så det er nok bedre hvis det er [dmp] :)
<decibyte> prøvede du det med at tilgå den lokalt fra maskinen selv på den lokale ip-adresse, ikke den globale som du sendte mig?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja local da virker den
<decibyte> men også hvis du tilgår den med noget andet end localhost?
<decibyte> altså fx 192.168.1.x eller hvad dens netkort nu har fået af ip-adresse?
<Ubuntubruger1> sudo ufw allow 80  sudo ufw deny 2200
<Ubuntubruger1> virket for mig
<Ubuntubruger1> nu virker det
<decibyte> sørme. hvad gjorde du?
<decibyte> ahh.. det skrev du lige :)
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> sudo ufw allow 80
<Ubuntubruger1> og bang
<Ubuntubruger1> hey prøver at uploade denne file via ftp /var/www/index.php: open for write: permission denied Fejl:	Filoverførsel slog fejl
<Ubuntubruger1> hvad kan det være?
<Ubuntubruger1> brugerrettigheder hvordan jeg ændre jeg dem
<decibyte> den mappe du prøver at gemme filen i skal den bruger der hedder www-data have skriverettigheder til
<decibyte> fx ved at sætte www-data til at være ejer eller gruppe for mappen med chown og så sætte skriverettigheder med chmod
<Ubuntubruger1> kan man få en ftp bruger til at kun være i en specifik mappe
<stix> Ubuntubruger1: tjae, har du kigget i dokumentationen for den ftp-server du kører?
<Ubuntubruger9> hello, hvis jeg er i en bestemt mappe i ssh og ville et trin tilbage hvad burger jeg af kommando deR?
<decibyte> cd ..
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg skal ind til den mappe jeg var før i
<decibyte> "cd .." går et niveau op. er det det du vil?
<Ubuntubruger9> nej tilbage
<Ubuntubruger9> et trin tilbage
<decibyte> hvad mener du med tilbage?
<decibyte> der er ikke som sådan en frem- og tilbage-mulighed som du måske er vant til fra din grafiske filbrowser
<decibyte> altså, der er ikke nogen historik
<Ubuntubruger9> nej
<Ubuntubruger9> altså hvis jeg er i en mappe under var/ww
<Ubuntubruger9> og jeg ville tilbage til var mappen
<Ubuntubruger9> hvor gør jeg det ?
<decibyte> ja, så skriver du "cd .."
<Ubuntubruger9> er det ikke cd -
<Ubuntubruger9>  ?
<decibyte> ".." betyder et niveau op
<Ubuntubruger9> tak
<Ubuntubruger9> nu virker det
<decibyte> hvis du fx står i /var/www og vil ind i /var/lib kan du skrive "cd ../lib"
<Ubuntubruger9> aha
<decibyte> nogle gange kan det være hurtigere bare at skrive "cd /var" i stedet for at skulle navigere i forhold til din aktuelle position (hvis du fx står i /home/brugernavn/Downloads)
<decibyte> giver det mening?
<Ubuntubruger9> Ja
<Ubuntubruger9> sagtens
<decibyte> godt :)
<Ubuntubruger9> når jeg oploader til en ftp får jeg følgende fejl permission denied Fejl:	Filoverførsel slog fejl
<Ubuntubruger9> hvad var det jeg skulle?
<decibyte> sætte rettighederne i den mappe du uploader til sådan at ftp-brugeren har skrivedgang
<decibyte> *skriveadgang
<Ubuntubruger9> hvordan gør jeg deT?
<Ubuntubruger9> er det der chmod gas?
<jarlen> ?spørgsmål ps aux |grep python - giver mig en process der hedder python ./script.py - er det muligt at finde den fulde sti til scriptet?
<stix> locate script.py
<stix> eller find / -name script.py
<jarlen> locate finder det ikke
<OZ8AAZ> stix, den er da i den mappe jarlen står i?!
<OZ8AAZ> pwd
<jarlen> og script æder tilsyneladende ret meget performance
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: ja, chmod sætter rettighederne for en mappe eller fil
<stix> OZ8AAZ: det behøver jo ikke være jarlen der kører jobbet
<OZ8AAZ> stix, doh...
<jarlen> OZ8AAZ: Det er den mappe jobbet er afviklet fra
<Ubuntubruger9> så det er chmod -644 ?
<OZ8AAZ> ...men det kan ps fax afsløre, vel..?
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: og med chown kan du sætte ftp-brugeren til at være ejer af den
<Ubuntubruger9> arh
<OZ8AAZ> ps fax gi'r ihvertfald fulde stier
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: jeg har aldrig været stærk i de der tal. jeg plejer at bruge fx ug=rw til at give bruger og gruppe læse- og skriverettigheder
<OZ8AAZ> ...og lidt træstruktur...
<stix> eller i /proc/<pid>/cmdline
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: man kig i manualen til chmod og chown. der står det hele :)
<decibyte> *men
<jarlen> ps fax giver det heller ikke :/
<stix> jarlen: find pid'en og kig i /proc/<pid>/cmdline
<Ubuntubruger9> decibyte jeg er inde i en mappe var/www hvordan gir jeg en ftp bruger ejer af den
<stix> jarlen: men find / -name script.py skal jo finde det
<Ubuntubruger9> chown -R mitdomain.dk ?
<jarlen> stix: find ligger nærmest hele maskinen ned
<jarlen> hvad bruger jeg til at kigge i /proc/<pid>/cmdline?
<stix> jarlen: ej, da ikke ved en find
<stix> men den søger jo hele disken igennem
<OZ8AAZ> jarlen, cat ...
<stix> ellers kør en updatedb og så en locate bagefter
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: hvis du står i den mappe du vil ændre ejeren på, så noget a la "chown brugernavn ."
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: men igen, se i manualen. der står det hele.
<stix> decibyte: syntax: chown user:group file/dir
<stix> og -R for recursiv
<stix> hov det var til Ubuntubruger9 :)
<decibyte> stix: man behøver da ikke :gruppe - gør man??
<stix> nej, man behøver heller ikke user
<stix> du kan: chown :group file
<stix> fx
<jarlen> /proc/<pid>/cmdline siger også bare .script.py
<stix> jarlen: updatedb && locate script.py
<OZ8AAZ> hovhov, jarlen, . eller ./ foran script.py?
<jarlen> ./
<OZ8AAZ> ok...
<OZ8AAZ> ...men kør stix' forslag og Robert er din mors bror
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: kan du få det til at virke?
<Ubuntubruger9> ikke helt
<Ubuntubruger9> er i min domainmappe nu under www/
<Ubuntubruger9> og er logget ind som root?
<Ubuntubruger9> er det derfor?
<Ubuntubruger9> fordi jeg er inde som root
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: næh, så skulle alt kunne lade sig gøre
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: hvis man gør det rigtigt :)
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg kører en desktop version
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: giver den en fejl eller virker det bare ikke som du synes det skal?
<stix> Ubuntubruger9: chmod o+rw -R /var/www
<stix> så kan alle skrive i alle mapper i /var/www og derunder
<stix> men pas lidt på med det hvis du har andre brugere på din maskine
<Ubuntubruger9> 2 sek prøver lige
<[dmp]> jarlen: har du en parent process til din python ?
<jarlen> [dmp]: ps fax siger der er en bash og en ssh forbindelse
<jarlen> men jeg har forresten fundet scriptet, tak for hjælpen ellers :-)
<[dmp]> jarlen: for så kan du måske readlink /proc/<pid>/cwd og dermed se hvor processen er startet fra (såfremt det ikke er ændret siden) .. du kan også prøve bare processens egen pid - og håbe på at den ikke har skifte cwd :)
<[dmp]> dammit!
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-02
<Ubuntubruger7> hey jeg har en sftp server
<Ubuntubruger7> hvad hvis jeg ville oprette ftp brugere normal?
<Ubuntubruger7> som har adgang til en bestemt mappe som et webhotel?
<jarlen> sftp er ikke ftp
<Ubuntubruger7> yes men jeg har en ftp server nu
<Ubuntubruger7> sftp server mener jeg
<Ubuntubruger7> hvad hvis jeg ville opsætte en ftp til kunderne?
<jarlen> SÃ¥ skal du finde et ftp server program, og installere det
<jarlen> proftpd eller lignende, jeg ved ikke hvad der er bedst
<Ubuntubruger7> arh ok takker
<FrostEyes> vsftpd er også ganske udemærkede
<Ubuntubruger7> Er da nogle er jer der kan hjælpe mig med at forestå chown kommandoen
<Ubuntubruger7> og grupper/ejer har læst og læst dog forstår jeg det ikke
<Ubuntubruger7> hey hvordan kan jeg kopirer noget fra putty
<stix> Ubuntubruger7: chown <user>:<group> file/folder
<stix> så kan du se med ls -l hvilken user:group, der har ejerskab på filer og dir's
<Ubuntubruger7> aha group er det noget jeg opretter?
<pixiarvai> ellers kan du åbne filsystemet med :gksu nautilus  , og kopiere filer lige som du har lyst til
<stix> Ubuntubruger7: ja du kan oprette grupper (vigr) eller bruge dem, der står i /etc/groups
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej...Er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig med, at få min firefox og eller Chrome browser til, at vise youtube og andre film via nettet(Video on demand)?
<jarlen> eller streaming som det også hedder
<jarlen> har du installeret flash?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja adobe flash skulle være installeret... Er dog lidt ny, så kan jeg se det et sted?
<jarlen> Hvis du går til software centret burde du kunne se hvad der er installeret
<Ubuntubruger1> Udvidelsesmondul til Adobe flash er installeret
<Ubuntubruger1> og ligeldes adobe flash plugin 10
<Ubuntubruger1> hey, hvis jer i en mappe eks ved navn var/www/ hvordan sætter jeg den tilbage helt til starte
<Ubuntubruger1> start
<Ubuntubruger1> eller hvis jeg ville ind i etc/apache2 direkte ?`
<Ubuntubruger1> i ssh
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger1: tilbage til start?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> har fundet ud af det
<jarlen> både var og etc ligger i root, /
<jarlen> så du har /var/www og /etc/apache2
<Ubuntubruger1> det er bare med at indtaste noget igen
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> nej så jeg hurtig kan svippe over til den anden
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg plejer normal at skrive cd ..
<Ubuntubruger1> også back back back igen
<Ubuntubruger1> og ind ind ind
<jarlen> cd ../../etc/apache2?
<Ubuntubruger1> for at gå ind i en mappe
<jarlen> så er /etc/apache2 vel kortere :)
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> fandt jeg ud af :-)
<jarlen> og cd ~ for at hoppe hjem til dit home dir
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-04
<Ubuntubruger0> hello
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg har opsat en webserver med PHP/Mysql, hvordan opsætter jeg subdomæner?
<jarlen> virtual hosts, skulle jeg mene
<Ubuntubruger0> ok takker
<Ubuntubruger0> har fixet det
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvad ville i anbelfale til noget backup?
<Ubuntubruger0> backup af filer og database automatisk
<[dmp]> rsync, duplicity, rdiff-backup, mysqldump - afhaengigt af smag og krav
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad er det bedste og letteste?
<Ubuntubruger0> er til noget hjemme server backup
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: se paa dem og vurder selv. Jeg aner ikke hvad du har af erfaringer og/eller krav.
<Ubuntubruger0> ingen krav
<Ubuntubruger0> og har ingen stærke erfaringer
<Ubuntubruger0> hmm
<[dmp]> ingen krav? sejt. :)
<[dmp]> proev etc at se paa; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg kører også med en desktop version, så dit link gør mig mere glad.
<jarlen> Hvis du ikke har nogen krav er det jo en smal sag ikke at sætte backup op :P
<Ubuntubruger0> Jamen jeg ville bare have et den tager automatisk backup, af SQL og filer fra web.
<Ubuntubruger0> Når man overfører noget data til phpmyadmin
<Ubuntubruger0> så ligger det vel et sted?
<Ubuntubruger0> i filerne, så hvis jeg tager backup af /www/ og sql filerne er jeg godt på vej vel
<Ubuntubruger0> hej har installeret ncftp hvordan kan jeg afinstallerer den igen?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: hvordan installerede du det?
<Ubuntubruger0> apt-get install ncftp
<jarlen> apt-get remove
<Ubuntubruger0> takker
<Ubuntubruger0> Nogle der kan hjælpe mig med at installere dette script http://www.astahost.com/info/tdcdf-auto-backup-mysql-dbs-dailyweeklymonthly.html
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-26
<poulb> Hej...bruger xchat påUbuntu -men hvordan kan xchat huske sidste login. Således at man ikke skal starte forfra hvergang programmet startes.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-27
<elfranne> hej
<Ubuntubruger6> er der nogle fra danmark herinde
<jarlen> det er set før, ihvertfald
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål har brug for hjælp til at finde en driver
<Simooon> skyd
<elfranne> jeg har en lille problem med ssh : jeg prøver at lave en tunnel fra en webserver bag ved en Nat til en anden server : ssh -R 8080:localhost:80 user@some.linux.box.com
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg skal finde en driver til en extern usb cd/dvd som hedder Tsscorp cddvdw  ts-l633c
<Ubuntubruger6> normalt ville dem godkende enheden med det samme
<elfranne> Ubuntubruger6, når man googler den sigger en del folk at der er problemer med den
<Ubuntubruger6> ja men problemmet er bare at den virker på min lille brors computer
<Ubuntubruger6> og jeg tror det er bios der kan være noget galt med
<Ubuntubruger6> fordi at 2 af mine usb porte heller ikke virker
<elfranne> prøv at boot din brors pc med en linux live cd og se hvis den virker der ? så kan du eliminere hvor fejlen ligger ?
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg er 100 procent sikkert på at det er noget med min computer at gøre
<Ubuntubruger6>  men forresten , er der ikke en enhedhåntering ligesom windows
<Ubuntubruger6> på ubuntu
<Simooon> du kan se dine devices i /dev/ så kan du i det mindste se om der er forbindelse til noget
<Ubuntubruger6> hmm der er alt muligt herinde:D
<Simooon> ja men hvis du frakobler din dims, lister tingene, og tilkobler den igen, så kan du jo se om der er kommet noget nyt ;-)
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg har fået øje på noget mærkeligt . hvis jeg åbner mappen som heed bus/usb/01 og tilslutter min enhed, så dukker der er en fil og så forsvinder den hurtigt igen og det sker hele tiden . og fil navnet skrifter
<Ubuntubruger6> også hele tiden fx 1. 2 .3. 4 osv
<Ubuntubruger6> for hver gang den forsvinder og dukker op igen så får den nyt nummer
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg skal lige se om jeg kan åbne filen
<Ubuntubruger6> nope kan ikke åbne filen
<Ubuntubruger6> det er en inode fil
<Ubuntubruger6> ved ikke hvordan jeg åbner en sådan fil
<Simooon> hmm det er ikke noget jeg ved noget om, måske du skulle spørge på den generelle ubuntu kanal, der er nogen flere folk
<Ubuntubruger6> oki sidste spørgsmål hvor gemmer ubuntu driver filerne helle
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg har fundet en l633c.bin fil
<Ubuntubruger6> henne+
<Ubuntubruger0> hej igen det er mig med tsst l633c proplemet
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har fundet ud af noget
<Ubuntubruger0> og har brug for hjælp
<Simooon> Ubuntubruger0, var det dig der var Ubuntubruger6 for lidt siden eller hvad?
<Simooon> du kan evt vælge et smartere navn ved at skrive "/nick et_smartere_navn"
<Simooon> og hvad er det du skal bruge hjælp til, det er nemmere hvis du bare skriver det med det samme ;-)
<Ubuntubruger0> hvordan fjerner jeg en driver
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har fundet ud af at driveren som er instelleret på computeren er forkert. og det er også derfor at enheden reagere så mærkeligt
<Simooon> sudo apt-get remove hvad_du_vil_fjerne
<Ubuntubruger0> så nemt:D
<Simooon> hvis det er installeret uden om apt-get er det straks mere kompliceret
<Simooon> så er der nok en readme med som der står noget i, men generelt skal man jo altid installere gennem apt-get hvis det er muligt
<Ubuntubruger0> men når jeg går ind på det der hedder disks så er den en der hedder Tsst cddvdw ts-l633l. men den jeg leder efter hedder Ts-l66C
<Simooon> hvad er disks?
<Ubuntubruger0> W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)/dists/quantal/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT
<Ubuntubruger0> disks et program som viser tilsluttede enheder
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål hvordan sletter man filer som er vigtige
<Ubuntubruger3> dvs at jeg ikke har tilladse til det
<Ubuntubruger3> det er meget vigtigt. skal have slettet en fil som cracker hele systemet
<Ubuntubruger3> lidt hjælp her over tak
<Ubuntubruger3> sfa
<Ubuntubruger3> safag
<Ubuntubruger3> fag
<Ubuntubruger3> fsm
<Ubuntubruger3> fbsm
<Ubuntubruger3> blm
<Ubuntubruger3> dlgsbm
<Ubuntubruger3> fdsbm
<Ubuntubruger3> lsmdblbmldfs
<Ubuntubruger3> lmsfabml
<Ubuntubruger3> smb
<Ubuntubruger3> ls
<Ubuntubruger3> bsmlælmfslmsbdæl
<Ubuntubruger3> sdflmbdlmb
<Ubuntubruger3> har hård brug for hjælp
<Ubuntubruger3> det er mig ubuntubruger 6 med tsst-ts l633l problemet
<Ubuntubruger3> har fundet filerne
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg kan bare ikke slette dem
<Ubuntubruger3> har ikke tiladse til det
<Ubuntubruger3> hvordan vold hacker man dem
<Ubuntubruger3> dgfhgfg
<Ubuntubruger3> gk,g,kh
<Ubuntubruger3> tyltkiuli
<Ubuntubruger3> tytylyi
<Ubuntubruger3> fkk,tky
<Ubuntubruger3> fh
<Ubuntubruger3> H
<Ubuntubruger3> h
<Ubuntubruger3> æklæ
<Ubuntubruger3> læ
<Ubuntubruger3> hælhh
<Ubuntubruger3> hphpo
<Ubuntubruger3> h
<Ubuntubruger3> poh
<Ubuntubruger3> poh
<Ubuntubruger3> op
<Ubuntubruger3> po
<Ubuntubruger3> phhpo
<Ubuntubruger3> po
<Ubuntubruger3> po
<Ubuntubruger3> popopo
<Ubuntubruger3> po
<Ubuntubruger3> po
<Ubuntubruger3> po
<Ubuntubruger3> po
<Ubuntubruger3> po
<Ubuntubruger3> po
<Ubuntubruger3> popopph
<Ubuntubruger3> php
<Ubuntubruger3> hph
<Ubuntubruger3> phpohpo
<Ubuntubruger3> hpo
<Ubuntubruger3> hpo
<Ubuntubruger3> h
<Ubuntubruger3> p
<Ubuntubruger3> php
<Ubuntubruger3> phhp
<Ubuntubruger3> ham der svarer får 500 kr
<Ubuntubruger3> fgenegfngfneng
<Ubuntubruger3> ggkjkg,k,k,g,kgk,gk,gk,gk,
<Ubuntubruger3> yi-yi..y.o.yoy.oy.oy.o
<Ubuntubruger3> gd jjjvrtvrmru
<Ubuntubruger3> thmerceceetu
<Ubuntubruger3> gfgfbgfngfngfgfgfn
<Ubuntubruger3> iliyl.i.lykiiy
<Ubuntubruger3> 1233445
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan fikser jeg sådan en fejl
<nikolaj_basher> Starting ftp server: proftpd - processing configuration directory '/etc/proftpd/ispcp'
<nikolaj_basher>  - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'Debian-60-squeeze-64-minimal'
<nikolaj_basher>  - error: no valid servers configured
<nikolaj_basher>  - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<nikolaj_basher> hov min hostname fil er ikke rigtig
<nikolaj_basher> måske skulle jeg lige rette det, beklager jeg lige spammede kanalen
<gaffa> ellers sætter du adressen op sådan her: http://proftpd.open-source-solution.org/docs/directives/configuration_full.html#DEFAULTADDRESS
<nikolaj_basher> gaffa, det har fordi den var sat forkert op
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-28
<ogalchon1> hejsa
<ogalchon1> :-)
<Simooon> :-)
<ogalchon1> Simooon: Hejsa Simon
<ogalchon1> :-)
<Simooon> ogalchon1, hej hvordan kunne du dog regne mit rigtige navn nu? :-P
<Simooon> *ud
<ogalchon1> Simooon: det kunne jeg da heller ikke :-P he he
<Simooon> Du skrev ellers det rigtige
<ogalchonok1> er du så rigtig god til ubuntu?
<ogalchonok1> Simooon: :-)
<Simooon> rigtig god er måske så meget sagt, det kommer lidt an på hvad der skal pilles ved
<Simooon> ogalchonok1,
<ogalchonok1> nå ok ;-)
<Simooon> men hvis du har et spørgsmål kan du jo fyre det af, så skal jeg gøre mit bedste for at svare
<ogalchonok1> jeg har installeret ubuntu sammen med windows og så nu tænkter jeg om jeg kan skifte størrelsen af ubuntu installationen (gør den større)
<ogalchonok1> :-D
<Simooon> det kan du sagtens
<Simooon> du kan anvende gparted til at redigere dine partitioner
<Simooon> bare vær opmærksom på at du skal ændre størrelsen på dem, ikke slette dem for så mister du alt der var på dem
<Simooon> og så skal der self også være plads nok til at kunne gøre det, for ikke at gøre en partition så lille at det data der er på den i forvejen ikke kan være der længere
<ogalchonok1> :-o ok
<Simooon> så vidt jeg ved tager gparted sig selv af at flytte data, så man behøver ikke nødvendigvis defragmentere sin win partition først, om end det ikke skader
<ogalchonok1> men så jeg logger ind på ubuntu og så bruge gparted?
<Simooon> gparted er ikke installeret i forvejen, men du kan finde det i repos
<Simooon> ja
<Simooon> du kan finde det gennem software center eller bare "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<ogalchonok1> ok, og sp bare klikker på drev der skal laves større?
<Simooon> bare pas på ikke at slette noget ved en fejl, for så er det altså væk
<ogalchonok1> ok
<ogalchonok1> nå så skal keg lave en backup først
<Simooon> altså du skal self have noget ledigt plads først, så først skal du lave et drev mindre
<ogalchonok1> :-)
<Simooon> du behøver ikke lave back up hvis bare du gør det rigtigt, men hvis du er i tvivl om hvordan man gør er det nok ikke nogen dum idé
<ogalchonok1> ok :-0
<ogalchonok1> he he, det må jeg så, fordi er ikke helt sikker
<ogalchonok1> :-D
<Simooon> du kan jo åbne programmet først, og se om du kan gennemskue det, og så tage stilling til det
<Simooon> der er sikkert også masser af guides til det på nettet, men det er nu ret simpelt at anvende
<ogalchonok1> jeps, det er nok den måde jeg skal gøre det på
<Simooon> vær dig opmærksom på at du har valgt den rigtige disc, hvis du f.eks har en USB disc i kan du også rode med dens partitioner
<Simooon> men jeg må smutte nu, held og lykke!
<ogalchonok1> Simooon: tak for hjælpen :-D
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan vil I/du laven en backup af lampserver, emails, mysql db, hvis i havde en anden server til rådighed?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-29
<elfranne> ?spørgsmål : Jeg har en webserver bagved en NAT som jeg prøver at få fat i via en SSH tunnel: webserser#  sudo ssh -R 80:localhost:5500 user@some.linuxserver.com men jeg får Warning: remote port forwarding failed for listen port 80  . Men Netstat -a  på linuxserver.com siger at ikke noget kører på 5500
<stix>  elfranne tillader du port forwarding i din remote ssh-server?
<stix> port 80 er desuden er priviligeret port, så du skal være root fra din klient hvis du vil lytte på den port
<stix> hov, overså "sudo" :)
<stix> lytter din webserver på port 5500 ?
<elfranne> jeg bruger sudo tcpdump -v -nS dst port 5500 og jeg ser noget det kommer op når jeg prøver at få fat i serveren
<elfranne> min webserver en på port 80
<elfranne> ideen er at linuxserver.com:5500 sender videre til min webserver
<stix> hvis din webserver er på port 80, så skal du lige vende om på din ssh kommando
<stix> sudo ssh user@webserver -L 5500:127.0.0.1:80 -N
<stix> det plejer at virke meget godt
<elfranne> det er webserver som er bag ved nat så jeg kan ikke ssh til den
<stix> hvordan vil du så lave en ssh-tunnel til den?
<stix> du vil lave en reverse tunnel på selve serveren?
<elfranne> jeg er ikke helt sikkert hvad det hedder ... men ideen er at jeg har en webserver på port 80 bag ved en nat og jeg har en anden server som skal omdirigere data
<soren> sudo nytter ikke noget. Du vil gerne lytte på port 80 på din remote, så det er på din remote, du skal være root.
<elfranne> nej ... jeg skal lytte på port 5500 på remote
<soren> Ok.
<soren> Hvor er denne linux server?
<soren> Uden for eller inden for din NAT-dims?
<elfranne> uden, i en hosting center
<soren> Ah, så du vil fra din webserver lave en ssh-forbindelse til den omtalte linuxserver og på den måde komme igennem din nat?
<elfranne> ja !
<soren> SÃ¥ skal du:
<soren> ssh -R 5500:localhost:80 user@linuxserver.com
<soren> Som minimum. Muligvis skal du også enable gatewayhosts (svjh) på linuxserver
<soren> Sorry, GatewayPorts hedder den.
<elfranne> jeg har sat gateways i ssh config
<elfranne> og det virker !
<soren> "gateways"?
<elfranne> GatewayPorts yes
<soren> Ok.
<soren> I din sshd_config?
<elfranne> ja
<soren> Ok, godt :)
<elfranne> den er op at køre nu og det virker fint
<soren> Ah, ok :)
<soren> Så alt er i skønneste orden?
<elfranne> ja ... er ved at sætte en lille ting at holde den i live
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej, jeg har flere bruger som ikke kan se mit website men mange kan ?`
<Ubuntubruger5> De har begge offentlige ip adresse hos samme udbyder ?spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-30
<nikolaj_basher> Spørgsmål, serverløsning lamp forslag. Lige p.t kører jeg Ispcp men kan ikke få has med total backup
<jarlen> Det var ikke særlig præcist
<nikolaj_basher> det var også lidt abstract spurgt. P.T bruger jeg IspCP men jeg kan ikke få det til at virke når jeg laver en komplet backup over til min server2 er sikker på det er pga frontenden, Så vil jeg høre om der var andre muligheder, hvor man undgår at sætte det selv om
<nikolaj_basher> altså manuelt
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, gav det mening
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål laver man enlig om på rettigheder når man kopier filer bare med cp
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-01
<nikolaj_basher> Sidder limet til sofaen idag
<Ubuntubruger4> hej alle ubuntuer  har et urgammelt spørgsmål  Hvor finder jeg driver til min star nl-10 printer  hi hi
<Ubuntubruger4> Den virker ned på min gamle 10.04 men ikke på min 12.10
<Ubuntubruger4> det var SKAM et spørgsmål
<ole_hasselbalch> Sidder i alle sammen og sover
<nikolaj_basher> ole_hasselbalch, nope jeg har bare ingen løsning lige til det spørgsmål :-D
<ole_hasselbalch> æv  det var en skam
<ole_hasselbalch> Jeg har nemlig mindst 30 2000 sider endeløst papir jeg ville bruge men tak for svaret
<ole_hasselbalch> nicolaj   kan du give mig en god idet hvordan jeg får de drivere op i min ubuntu 12.10
<nikolaj_basher> den kan ikke finde noget under printeropsætningen der er vidst en søg knap
<ole_hasselbalch> ja men den finder nemlig ingen printere overhovedet i min ubuntu 12.10
<ole_hasselbalch> derfor vil jeg forsøge at finde de relevante drivere i min gamle ubuntu
<ole_hasselbalch> jeg kan køre teamviwer mellem alle min maskiner så kan jeg finde det sted hvor driverne ligger kan jeg måske kopiere dem op i min 12.10
<ole_hasselbalch> jeg forsøger senere at spørge her
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan jeg bruge cp -p men hvor den overskriver destinationen
<kaspers> .
<jarlen> spørger den ikke om du skal overskrive?
<jarlen> nikolaj_basher:
<kaspers> ?spørgsmål Hvad skal jeg skrive i det share jeg har defineret i smb.conf, for at det bliver privat til en user ??
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, nej, men fejlen var en anden så det blev løst
<nikolaj_basher> men tak
<kaspers> ?spørgsmål Hvad skal jeg skrive i det share jeg har defineret i smb.conf, for at det bliver privat til en user ??
<jarlen> nikolaj_basher: ok, godt
<jarlen> bare det virker :-)
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, hvad menes der med recursive
<nikolaj_basher> for som jeg forstår det så betyder den at den kopier biblioteket med over
<nikolaj_basher> man samtidig bliver rettighederne omdannet til den bruger der kopier
<kaspers> nogen der kan hjælpe mig ??
<nikolaj_basher> dette kan man fjerne med -p
<nikolaj_basher> men man kan ikke koble -pr sammen så rettighederne bliver bevaret
<jarlen> rekursivt så gennemgår den mapper og undermapper
<nikolaj_basher> kaspers, ved ikke så meget om smb men kan lige google
<kaspers> ok, jeg har bare ikke kunne finde det
<nikolaj_basher> kaspers, http://alexander.holbreich.org/2012/02/samba-configuration/
<nikolaj_basher> tror den beskriver hvordan man laver det bruger baseret
<kaspers> sådan! det virker, tak for hjælpen :)
<nikolaj_basher> kaspers, no prob :-D
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, har du erfaringer med backup
<kaspers> nikolaj_basher, backup på hvilken måde ??
<jarlen> nikolaj_basher: ikke meget
<nikolaj_basher> jeg skal tage backup af min server automatisk, den har IspCP installeret men men kan ikke tage en ordentlig backup inde i selve panelet, kun webstederne seperat, når man tager det manulet, men de filer de foreskriver, opdaterer den ikke apache og brugerne til den samt mail, så kan man ikke bruge det til ret meget
<jarlen> Jeg kender ikke programmet
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, har du selv en webserver
<jarlen> nikolaj_basher: indeed
<jarlen> og jeg kører et par stykker på jobbet
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, sætter i dem op manuelt?
<jarlen> nikolaj_basher: Vi har tilkøbt en backup løsning, de har et Java backup program, jeg er ikke helt klar over om det er noget hjemmebiks eller hvad
<nikolaj_basher> okay, godt det virker den løsning jeg bruge i hvertfald ikke
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-29
<Martinjo84> :)
<cgt> Martinjo84: Ja?
<Martinjo84> Vil bare melde min ankomst :D
<cgt> aha
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-01
<Ubuntubruger4> Test(?)
<cgt> goddag
<Ubuntubruger4> god aften - mit første besøg, så jeg ville lige se hvordan det her fungerede. Håber det er ok?
<cgt> Det er fint
<Ubuntubruger4> Kan man stille spørgsmål her, eller skal man helst bruge forumet til det?
<Zilvador> Ubuntubruger4, man kan stille spørgsmål både her og på forummet
<Ubuntubruger4> ok, tak. Det er lidt omfattende, så jeg skriver lige på forumet :)
<Zilvador> Hvis du spørger her, er det en god ide også at skrive '?spørgsmål' foran sætningen
<Zilvador> Helt i orden :)
<Zilvador> Så får du nok også mere opmærksomhed
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål Kort spørgsmål; hvis jeg installerer Ubuntu Server i Virtual Box i Windows 8, vil jeg da kunne "logge ind" på den fra Windows 8 ?
<Zilvador> Ubuntubruger3, Du vil kunne gå ind i Windows 8, starte Virtual Box og dernæst gå ind i Ubuntu Server.
<Zilvador> Såfremt Virtual Box virker på Windows 8. Kender jeg ikke rigtigt til :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-11-26
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmøl
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2014-11-28
<Ubuntubruger9> hej. Jeg har lige købt et produkt ved m
<Ubuntubruger9> navn Blazer Photo 2.5.1. Jeg har installeret på min pc, men det er ligesom om at der mangler en software eller noget for at det kan fungere? nogle der kan hjælpe! er forvirret
<Ubuntubruger9> spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger9> spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger9> nogen der ved hvor jeg kan kontakte blueeyez ?
<Ubuntubruger9> han har været på denne channel
#ubuntu-dk 2014-11-30
<Ubuntubruger0> Kan nogen svare mig op, hvad jeg gør, hvis jeg vil hove en harddisk ud af min gamle computer, tilslutte den til min nuværende og installere / lave boot på harddisken inden jeg sætter den tilbage i computeren`?
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg har forsøgt med en dvd som boot, og det vil computeren ikke. USB er desværre ikke en mulighed...
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-23
<jw4000> serveren fryser igen 504 Gateway Time-out
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-24
<_sbc_> AJenbo, Hej Anders. Der er møde i #ubuntu-dk-moede :)
<AJenbo> _sbc_: tak, jeg hade stavet det forkert :(
<_sbc_> :(
<AJenbo> Kom ud på et side spor, lidt udkørt i dag, har været et par hårde uger på arbejde.
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-29
<Cybergeeek> mojn
#ubuntu-dk 2016-12-03
<Ubuntubruger3> Intet Windows i Grub boot loader?
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg har her til aften installeret Ubuntu 16.04.1 Mate 64 bit desktop version. Jeg har installeret Ubuntu ved siden af Mate, så installation programmet selv lavet linux partitionerne, men jeg kan ikke se Windows 7 i Grub boot loader?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-12-04
<Ubuntubruger1> Er sofrware pakken OpenVPN installaret i Mate som standard?
#ubuntu-dk 2019-11-26
<larsser> Hej
<larsser> Nogle der ved noget om BTRFS?
<Ubuntubruger34> Jeg har tænkt på at prøve at lege med VPS og VPN, MEN uanset hvordan jeg søger, rammer jeg ind i diverse online services, det jeg gerne vil vide er hvad hardware krav der er til en server der skal køre VPN og VPS fra mit hjem
#ubuntu-dk 2019-12-01
<triad> small Danmark comumnity here ^_^
